
How can I download an image using F12 developer tools from a website? - godelmachine
Hello everyone<p>I wish to download a specific image that is hosted on hero image of a website using F12 developer tools.<p>I tried using the following strings in the &quot;Search HTML&quot; part - PNG, JPG, BMP but to no avail.<p>I am also a novice in CSS so maybe someone could guide me along the path.<p>How can I do it?
======
mimixco
Right click on the item and choose Inspect Element. In the code, you'll see
the image URL as either an <img> tag or a background. The URL will be
underlined. You can right-click on the URL and choose Open Image in New
Window. From there, you can right-click the image and download it.

------
kdmedev
[https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0934/5620/files/181126_Sho...](https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0934/5620/files/181126_Shot06_022_1400x.progressive.jpg?v=1547223561)

Your welcome

~~~
godelmachine
Thanks but I beat you to it :D :P

------
spiritcat
see this is why i browse under 'new' sometimes

:D

